# Hoosier Pass



## heliodorus04 (May 31, 2005)

How can I find out if Hoosier Pass is closed before I drive up from Colorado Springs and find that the last 10 miles would be blocked?

I'm SO ready to go riding tomorrow!


----------



## cma (Dec 19, 2003)

www.cotrip.org


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks for the link cma


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Very seldom is Hoosier closed. Its the lifeline between Alma and Breck.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2005)

Hoosier pass only closes due to accidents. I think it has happened maybe twice this season. Once for a long period of time. You really can't plan for those.


----------



## freeheelintodd (Aug 7, 2005)

The pass also closes when people angry at living in Alma run around with shotguns until enforcement shoots them to death


----------

